# Installieren und Kompilieren > System installieren und konfigurieren >  Suse 8.0 von Festplatte installieren

## conquerer

Hi Leute, 
ich habe mir Suse Linux 8.0 vom Suse Ftp Server runtergeladen (ca. 5,3 GB). Nach dem Download habe ich mir eine BootCD mit der Boot.iso erstellt und wollte Linux mit der Boot CD auf eine zweite Partition installieren. Also habe ich mit der Boot CD gebootet und bei der installation den Pfad auf der anderen Festplatte angegeben (Statt CD LW). Das hat auch soweit funktioniert doch nach der Partitionierung der 2. Festplatte von Linux kommt die Meldung: Kann Weindows Partition nicht mounten führen sie einen Neustart durch. 
So lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich Linux von einer anderen Festplatte aus installieren kann?

----------


## SpoOokY

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen, hab nämlich das gleiche Problem *schieb*

----------


## Terraner

Also bei mir ging es über das folgendermaßen:

im Ordner ....\dosutils gibt es die Batchdatei lhdsetup diese am besten in DOS ausführen aber mit dem Verzeichnis wo du linux downgelodet hast
bei war das z.B. lhdsetup E:\linux\suse
Wenn alles ok kommt ein Auswahlmeü und dort wählst du einfach den Punkt booten von Festpaltte ( steht aba in englsch dort ) ;-))

nachdem linux gebootet hat ist es am besten im Expertenmodus zu instalieren weil du dort die installation auf Festplatte umstellen kannst.

Bitte beachten das du das install verzeicniss folgendermaßen angeben musst bei /linux/suse
Wenn du mehere devices (festpaltten) zur Auwahl hast und nicht weisst welche die richtige einfach alles durchgehen es wird schon angemeckert wenn nicht gefunden wird.

Alles gute bei der Installation

----------


## Stage

vieleicht must du vor der installation die dateisystemtreiber laden in deinem Fall FAT bzw FAT32 oder eventuell NTFS wenn du NTFS partion hast.

Hatte bei mir mit dem Diskettenimage gebootet, und meine HDD dann mit ext3 formatiert und der konnte die dann auch nicht mounten. Also vorher das Modul laden und dann gings.

----------


## SpoOokY

Dieses lhdsetup macht ja im Grunde genommen nichts anderes als die Bootdisk auch macht. Und mit der funktioniert es ja leider nicht.....  :Frown: 

Die richtigen Dateisystemtreiber, in diesem Fall vfat, habe ich auch im Setup geladen und das Verzeichnis (bei mir /suse ) ist auch richtig angegeben, was man daran erkennt, dass er anfängt, Dateien in die Ramdisk zu schaufeln.

----------

